# Not happy!



## wellerfeller

As some of you know I am trying to grow Weller's coat. We are going well with the help of a decent matt zapper and a little extra time but thought I would book him in for a hygiene trim, fringe trim and paws to be tidied.
Well I have collected him and my specific instructions to trim his fringe but do not take it anywhere else, ie, shave the top of his nose or 'open up' his eye area, cut his beard but do not touch the sides or the top of his head, we're not passed on to the groomer 
He looks stupid. I was so annoyed I have left my handbag in the shop!! I have to go back tomorrow and collect it 
They were embarrassed about it but it can't be stuck back on. I know it will grow but even so, I was quite specific with the instructions. Next time it will be written down!!


----------



## wellerfeller

the only good thing is that his main coat survived and he smells nice!


----------



## dollyonken

Hi Karen

I can totally sympathise with you. I took Hattie for her first 'tidy up' today and as a novice dog owner did not realise quite what I would be presented with on my return. Poor Hattie looked like a fluff ball (I know that is temporary) but had also had the fur above her nose shaved off and her eyes 'opened up'. I did not give them any instructions as I naively did not think about that beforehand. I had to walk home with an absolute fluffball who looks completely different!

What a shame you were specific and they still didn't listen. This has really inspired me to learn how to trim Hattie's face myself as I am not very happy with the result. Or maybe I should be more specific next time and hope that they listen.

Hope Weller gets back to how you want him soon.


----------



## lady amanda

Oh darn,
That is too bad that they didn't listen!!
The sure did shave the top of his nose. I twill grow, but it sure doesn't change that they didn't do what you asked.


----------



## wellerfeller

Thanks Eleanor! It does soon grow back and the fluffiness will not be so......fluffy by tomorrow. IT is a learning curve for owners, Weller is my first long haired dog so I can sympathise. I knew they tend to open up the face and shave the top of their noses but I specifically asked them not to, it was just coming to a nice length and the weight in his growing muzzle hair was taming his mad ringmasters tache that happens with the shaved nose thing. His mop top was lovely too, he just needed a little trim so he could see. Grr! 
Atleast I have an evening to get over my being so annoyed before I go back tomorrow. I get on really well with the shop owner so I don't want to get funny about it but I will be telling him I am not happy. It's quite a shock when you pick them up and they have been done 'wrong'


----------



## wilfiboy

Ahhhh Karen he still looks gorgeous , although could look like he"s sulking . It's so annoying when you are so specific though what a shame you"ve to go back in, deep breathes phew xx


----------



## wellerfeller

Thanks Karen. My daughter keeps asking me why I am so annoyed, does it really matter mummy? Lol. I guess she is right it doesn't really matter


----------



## mairi1

Och Karen ... Just as you were getting all motivated and had a specific 'look' in your head they just go and do their own thing... Can't believe they didnt pass on your instructions, hope you never paid???!!!! It honestly infuriates me... Can you tell??!! . 
Yes you must tell them when you go back for your bag that you weren't happy. I'm saying all this and probably say myself "yes it's fine"!! 
Anyway, all things said, I do
Honestly believe he still looks good .. And Still has lovely fluffy legs etc .. X


----------



## mairi1

Sorry I sound like Mrs Angry!!!


----------



## wellerfeller

Ah thanks Mairi, your och at the start of your post has made me smile. I love written text with an accent 
I did pay but may ask for a free groom next time. They have just made him look so.......dopey!


----------



## Duckdog

Aw he still looks lovely!! (if a little unimpressed! :whatever


----------



## wellerfeller

Duckdog said:


> Aw he still looks lovely!! (if a little unimpressed! :whatever



I think it's because I keep looking at him and sighing, he probably thinks he has done something wrong, poor chap.


----------



## Nanci

Oh my!! I just dropped Sami off with those exact same instructions! She did a really good job with him last time, so I'm crossing fingers!! I know you had a specific look in mind but I think he looks adorable!! Samis nose was shaved like that last time and I told them not to do that again, but that seems to be the standard there, so I hope I'm not in for a suprize also. I will leave my purse in the car! lol Hes so handsome!!


----------



## wellerfeller

Thank you Nanci. My usual grooming salon has a new groomer but not sure if it's that or lack of passing on of instructions. Never mind. I am sure Sami will look gorgeous.


----------



## mairi1

wellerfeller said:


> Ah thanks Mairi, your och at the start of your post has made me smile. I love written text with an accent
> I did pay but may ask for a free groom next time. They have just made him look so.......dopey!


Glad you liked the "och".. Thought my sympathy sounded more heartfelt if said in my own 'twang'... Sorry it sounds here like we're in mourning!!! 
I am killing myself at you looking at him and sighing .... Poor Weller will be getting a complex!! 
X


----------



## Sezra

Oh Karen  you have always been so lucky with your groomers aswell. This happened to Daisy when she went to the groomer (the only time!). I wrote down a load of instructions but even they weren't enough! She came back with a pointy poodle nose where it had been shaved  It grows back but I completely understand, you keep looking at them thinking 'why would they do that?' :hug: xx

p.s. Weller will still be gorgeous though


----------



## DB1

Oh bless, I thought he was going to look a lot worse when I was reading this thread without being signed in - he doesn't look bad at all really, I thought he was going to have a completely shaved muzzle! I always react badly if things are not as I expect but usually calm down and think 'does it really matter, in the big scheme of things...', I expect you maybe the same but you may as well complain as it wasn't what you asked for and maybe get a freebie another time!


----------



## JoJo

Hey he is still gorgeous and no bad hair do can take that away ..& Honey is trying to climb up on my laptop to see him ... she's such a flirt, but doesn't do that for any cockapoo ..she has very good taste  get off huna lol


----------



## Nanci

Just got Sami back from the groomer, AND the same look!! They shaved the top of his nose also!! They look identical! Gurrrrrr . . . but he was so happy to see me I couldnt be upset! His body and legs look fine and I can see his eyes now. He was giving all the girls in the office kisses and each one had to have a go at him! He weighed 23 lbs and that was quite a shock! He is on half portions now as his appetite is exceeding his growth rate! He smells wonderful! My husband has the camera at work with him, I will take a picture later and you can see they could be twins!


----------



## colpa110

Karen, Karen, Karen, when will you learn never to trust a groomer
Another story that reminds me why I will never take mine to a groomer.....however Weller is still handsome and it will grow....next time bring him to unclue col's grooming salon
I promise i will do my damdest not to laugh on Sunday


----------



## wellerfeller

colpa110 said:


> Karen, Karen, Karen, when will you learn never to trust a groomer
> Another story that reminds me why I will never take mine to a groomer.....however Weller is still handsome and it will grow....next time bring him to unclue col's grooming salon
> I promise i will do my damdest not to laugh on Sunday


 Lol I wondered what you would say about it! 
I will definately be booking uncle Col's pampered pooches next time. His face was just coming right too  even OH says he looks silly, like a poodle cut.


----------



## Janev1000

I'm afraid I could never trust taking Biscuit to a groomer again as that's exactly what happened to me too! However, I don't think Weller looks too bad at all and at least they have kept the length on the sides and across his ears. I think it looks worse on the paler poos as their eyes become so visible which makes them look very stark! x


----------



## colpa110

I quite agree Jane, I definitely like a bit of fluff round Bettys eyes for exactly that reason..... In a funny way it reminds me of a blonde lady without mascara...is that just too weird!!


----------



## Janev1000

You are funny


----------



## Muttley Brody

It's really upsetting when they come out of the groomers and look totally different to what you wanted, it was obviously a shock for you as you left you bag behind  but I must say he still looks gorgeous.

Someone I know took their dog (not a cockapoo but a
Lagotto Romagnolo, similar coat to a poodle) for a tidy up. He came out with a skin head! The owner was devastated as it really didn't look like the same dog and I must admit if it had been my dog I probably would have cried.


----------



## MillieDog

The trouble is they have such little time really to complete the job, that they can get a tad scissor/clipper happy and I guess locked in on what they think is correct.

I've had trouble with Millie's look many times before, not quite as I would have like it. As you know I now do it myself and must say, I like what I do. Not because I'm any good at it, but I can bodge the look I want.

Karen, we'll have to teach you how to groom Weller yourself, especially the face, it doesn't take too long to do.


----------



## mariag

Oakley was given the shaved poodle face when he went to the groomer , although I loved the rest of his cut. Luckily I was already booked on the Pampered Pooch day so that I could groom him the next time.

I may not give him a "perfect" cut but at least I can trim him as I want him & if I make a mistake it's only me to blame


----------



## colpa110

mariag said:


> Oakley was given the shaved poodle face when he went to the groomer , although I loved the rest of his cut. Luckily I was already booked on the Pampered Pooch day so that I could groom him the next time.
> 
> I may not give him a "perfect" cut but at least I can trim him as I want him & if I make a mistake it's only me to blame


That's exactly how I feel .....btw Oakley always looks perfectly groomed to me.


----------



## mariag

Thanks Colin, that's probably down to Hubby's great camera skills


----------



## Jedicrazy

When I read your description I was thinking "oh dear" but when I saw the photos he doesn't look that bad. Obviously it's not what you asked for and that's the point. Defo say something (hey, I know you will ) as they need to listen to their customers.


----------



## wellerfeller

Thanks everyone, your reassurances that he still looks good are very sweet. I still think he looks like Deputy Dawg, with his silly droopy jowels. I know he is going to roll in the biggest cow pat at Langley tomorrow today me back for ruining his face.

Julie and Colin I would love some tips on doing the face as I am sure I could have gotten more of the look I wanted with my old pair of mikki scissors!!! I have done it myself before but after using this salon for a while now I was confident they would do a better job.......WRONG!


----------



## wellerfeller

Nanci said:


> Just got Sami back from the groomer, AND the same look!! They shaved the top of his nose also!! They look identical! Gurrrrrr . . . but he was so happy to see me I couldnt be upset! His body and legs look fine and I can see his eyes now. He was giving all the girls in the office kisses and each one had to have a go at him! He weighed 23 lbs and that was quite a shock! He is on half portions now as his appetite is exceeding his growth rate! He smells wonderful! My husband has the camera at work with him, I will take a picture later and you can see they could be twins!



Oh Nanci and you asked them not to do that this time  would love to see the pictures


----------



## theaccessman

Please make sure to let any groomer know that you are not pleased with the results
I find that it helps them in their business to know these things and often will result in a free groom next visit
Also if you happen to see an ad or picture of a cockapoo style that you fancy take that advert or photo with you to the groomer
a picture is worth a thousand words


----------



## Nanci

Heres Sami's new groom


----------



## Nanci

Karen . . we have had a monster of a time trying to master putting a picture in . . if you will look under "posting a picture" thread by Jack Spaniel we were able to get pictures there and you can see how much their coats and grooms looked alike!! Thats the best we could do . . but the Deputy Dawg cut looks the same!! lol


----------



## Ali79

Aaah Weller is still gorgeous - I never understand why they shave their noses! Beau's gets quite matted but I manage to keep on top of the matts with a brush and scissors even though she hates me doing it. At least he still has his beautiful (soon to be long) coat  x


----------



## Anna

Karen,

They must have been having a bad day yesterday. As you know I took Rufus as asked for the same as last time, just a general tidy up, not too much off his face. I was completely shocked when I picked him up he has no beard, no hair on the top of his head ! I will try and upload a picture. It was a different lady that cut him though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellerfeller

Anna said:


> Karen,
> 
> They must have been having a bad day yesterday. As you know I took Rufus as asked for the same as last time, just a general tidy up, not too much off his face. I was completely shocked when I picked him up he has no beard, no hair on the top of his head ! I will try and upload a picture. It was a different lady that cut him though!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Anna did you tell him you weren't happy? Sounds like its one cut fits all!! its such a shame as they were really good.


----------



## wellerfeller

theaccessman said:


> Please make sure to let any groomer know that you are not pleased with the results
> I find that it helps them in their business to know these things and often will result in a free groom next visit
> Also if you happen to see an ad or picture of a cockapoo style that you fancy take that advert or photo with you to the groomer
> a picture is worth a thousand words



That was the most annoying thing is that I gave specific instructions and they were ignored. I have set up a thread to help anyone seeing a look on here that they may like to show a groomer. I don't think even a picture would have made a difference here


----------



## Anna

wellerfeller said:


> Anna did you tell him you weren't happy? Sounds like its one cut fits all!! its such a shame as they were really good.


I didn't actually, I think he could tell by my face I wasn't too impressed! Everyone thinks he looks cute but he looks a completely different dog. Here is before and after ! try










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theaccessman

Wow
I am sorry to say but that is awful
Time to find a new groomer
On a positive note it will grow back in no time


----------



## MillieDog

wellerfeller said:


> Thanks everyone, your reassurances that he still looks good are very sweet. I still think he looks like Deputy Dawg, with his silly droopy jowels. I know he is going to roll in the biggest cow pat at Langley tomorrow today me back for ruining his face.
> 
> Julie and Colin I would love some tips on doing the face as I am sure I could have gotten more of the look I wanted with my old pair of mikki scissors!!! I have done it myself before but after using this salon for a while now I was confident they would do a better job.......WRONG!


I'll bring my scissors tomorrow. Not to actually do a trim, think Weller's had enough of a trim for now. But just to show you which scissors I use where and the angle of the scissors. It is easy 



Anna said:


> I didn't actually, I think he could tell by my face I wasn't too impressed! Everyone thinks he looks cute but he looks a completely different dog. Here is before and after ! try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why do they do it. You send it a fluffy dog and come back to a cropped dog. It will grow back  I only started grooming Millie when I realised that I could do a better job and get the look I wanted.


----------



## doreen

lve just had buddy at a new groomers today,l told her just to tidy his face up not cut all his beard off shave his nose, cut his ears square, open his eyes up, and his body hair is about half an inch long,l thought shed brought me out another dog,l told her definatly not to scalp him, lm mortified just cant beleive the silly woman could have taken my cuddly buddy away his face as changed completly, yes it will grow ,hopefully quickly needless to say l wont be taking him back there.


----------



## Anna

I love Rufus looking like a teddy bear. This is only his second groom and the first one they did was really good I was so pleased. His body hair is fine it's not too short but his face is completely scalped ! I know it will grow back and he still looks a cutie but I was a bit annoyed, you pay good money and want the cut you ask for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellerfeller

Wow he looks to have got a more severe scalping than Weller! He is still lovely but they definately look better with the longer face. 
Oh well we will have to post progress pictures as their faces grow back.


----------



## mairi1

Ordering my clippers today


----------



## doreen

still really upset about buddys cut,l know this sounds stupid but with his coat being so short will it grow back and look the same l just want him back the way he was,


----------



## Pdot

Wow, I can so relate to this post. I came across it whilst looking up 'how quick will my cockapoos hair grow back.'

Beau is nearly 10 months. I've had her groomed once. They cut it really beautifully but Beau wasn't that happt at the parlour. So I decided to try a home groomer-who seemed lovely. Beau was nervous getting on the grooming table. Probably because she's been spayed lately and it was a similar type of table. Bless her, such a good girl she settled quickly and I was there the whole time.

I showed pictures of the last cut and said I wanted it a tiny bit shorter. She proceeded to shave a (NOT SMALL) patch and said 'is that ok?' As it was quite a generous patch I figured it would have to be and trusted her judgement. She explained that Beau would benefit from being much cooler. (I've since read that the coat length makes no difference as there are no sweat glands.) I said it looked short but had to trust her judgement and figured it would probably look different in the end.

Well it does look different alright. My Beau looks like a totally different dog. =( Her cockapoo trait wavy hair has gone completely. She looks like a tiny skinny flat straight coated dog now! She seems sad.

I feel so bad, I thought it would be better for her, but as it happens its not going to make her any cooler and she looks sad! Probably my imagination but she does!

So Karen, I'm so sorry to hear about Wellers bad experience too. I join you in your frustration. I hope they grow back soon!


----------



## doreen

l know what you mean buddy looked sad when we got in the car to go home l couldnt beleive what shed done to him, its alright if thats how you want your cockapoo to look but l definatly didnt only one good thing l wont need to get him cut again this yr.


----------



## Hannahpup

Just found this old post - help - How long does it take to grow back the shaved nose? My poor pup went yesterday for the first time ever to get groomed and he looks like a platypus. Opened up his eyes and shaverd all the nose too. Way worse then your pics.... So sad. He no longer has a poo face and his kisses hurt because they cut down his whiskers and they are sharp now...just trying to find out how long it will take to get back that poo face...thanks.


----------



## Tinman

Hannahpup said:


> Just found this old post - help - How long does it take to grow back the shaved nose? My poor pup went yesterday for the first time ever to get groomed and he looks like a platypus. Opened up his eyes and shaverd all the nose too. Way worse then your pics.... So sad. He no longer has a poo face and his kisses hurt because they cut down his whiskers and they are sharp now...just trying to find out how long it will take to get back that poo face...thanks.


I am sorry - but I laughed at your post, it was the description of a platypus that made me laugh - I've heard a poo called many things, but never a platypus.
Every one of us (practically) has been what your going through, the old saying the first cut is the deepest is true!!
It will grow back, and quite quickly, I know it's such a shock to get your lovely fluffy pup back looking like a different dog, or in your case - a platypus!! 
I couldn't look at Ralph after one of his serious shave / cuts. & I didn't like taking pictures of him either.
Have you got any pics of your platypoo??


----------



## Hannahpup

Glad I could make you giggle...I am new to posting so please bare with me! I don't see where I can attach 2 photos so I will just post a before poo pic and and a after platypus pic...I miss my big fluff ball! I know it's only hair but I asked for a puppy trim with shears only to get him used to grooming. He's only 5 months old...I even went as far as showing her sibling pictures with their puppy trims and even showed the groomer of what I did not want which is exactly what I got! Here's the before of Auggie wet playing after playing in the snow with the fam.

Thanks,
Kristin


----------



## Hannahpup

How long until my platypus looks like a poo? Groomer shaved down his nose when I asked for a puppy trim? I am sorry if its upside down! I keep rotating it and saving it but the attachment still reverts to upside down when I view it. Sorry.... Love this site. Thanks for any input!

Thxs,
Kristin


----------



## Hannahpup

Last platypus pic I promise... Gives a a different angle!! 

Thanks,
Kristin


----------



## DB1

Bless, cutest platypus i've seen! don't worry it will grow pretty fast, do you think they mixed up the do's with the don'ts?! to be honest it is pretty unusual for a groomer to clip that much in that area. The rest of the groom looks nice. Next time you will have to put 'only use thinners to clear hair in front of eyes' - you know. Perhaps only write the do's instead of the do's and don'ts!


----------



## Marzi

Platypoo is lovely.... 
It won't take long to grow back.... Dot has a really, really hairy head and actually I like her head cut back shorter, but there does need to be balance  over the last year she has had some good cuts, some odd cuts and tomorrow she is going again... here's hoping she comes out looking as I would like


----------



## fairlie

Looks like the groomer forgot s/he was grooming a cockapoo and not a poodle.  Having said that he is still lovely and it does grow back!


----------



## Tinman

Ahhh auggie isn't that bad, but is fully understand how your feeling.
I'm not a new poster - and I still can't attach 2 pictures, and they always used to be upside down too!! 
It will soon grow, but I am a fan of a fuller face, beard etc.
My groomer comes to my home & I stand there watching!!


----------



## Hannahpup

Thanks for the support poo friends!!! I will be watching like a hawk next time...My breeder who's is also a groomer says it will take 4 months to grow back in!!!??? Ugh. I was hoping 2 months worst case scenario. Do you all agree? Also, Will the eyelashes & whiskers grow back? groomer cut them off! Miss that fluffy face.... Thanks again for any input!


----------



## DB1

I would say it would grow back quicker than that, maybe would take that long to get back to exactly the same length but then it needed grooming! so I think quicker than that to be a nice inbetween length.


----------



## Hannahpup

Thanks! I know all dogs are different. My wishful thinking wants it to be like next week - ha!


----------



## Banditmyboy

Hannahpup said:


> Thanks for the support poo friends!!! I will be watching like a hawk next time...My breeder who's is also a groomer says it will take 4 months to grow back in!!!??? Ugh. I was hoping 2 months worst case scenario. Do you all agree? Also, Will the eyelashes & whiskers grow back? groomer cut them off! Miss that fluffy face.... Thanks again for any input!


Hannah I am a groomer & something looks funny about his head...I think maybe too much off the sides. I do think he's still an adorable playtpoo. So many of the cockapoos I see in my shop get clipped right down. Interesting to talk with so many owners who don't do that.


----------



## wellerfeller

Hannahpup said:


> Thanks for the support poo friends!!! I will be watching like a hawk next time...My breeder who's is also a groomer says it will take 4 months to grow back in!!!??? Ugh. I was hoping 2 months worst case scenario. Do you all agree? Also, Will the eyelashes & whiskers grow back? groomer cut them off! Miss that fluffy face.... Thanks again for any input!


It does take a long time to grow back, so your breeder friend is right. Not sure as on phone and pic is small but it looks very similar to how they did Weller ony original post? Shaved nose and even just started to do down the side of his muzzle but then left the length in the sides of his muzzle, very odd as to why they do this?!
My groomers now know, no clippers on the face!!!! Scissors only!
I've just recently had him all clipped off as they'd and constant washing was matting his coat badly and his still looks better than his face did when he had that cut done. I think perhaps it's a quicker job that way?


----------



## caz3

Aww I am coming out in sympathy with you I also took Harley to the groomers today who always does a good job it's been 3months since his last cut (he was going every eight weeks ) but I liked the shaggy look so left it longer this time and only took him as I felt it was matting underneath ,well I hate it but groomer said when she tided it up it was all matted underneath and she had to take him shorter than usual &#55357;&#56869;&#55357;&#56869;,I have obviously not been getting right through his coat is it impossible to keep their coats longer ??i am sure it will be fine after about eight weeks then sadly he will need to go back for another trim .Has anybody else got this problem ??����


----------



## DB1

it is ALMOST impossible, but if you really want to keep it longer you can, it just is very hard work so most of us opt for a shortish look - click on cockapoo grooming on the list of forums and you may find some useful posts, the coats don't always look so good long when they have a thicker adult coat anyway as most tend to just look really fat! you need to brush and then check each brushed section with a comb and you should be able to part the hair and see the skin. I am getting lots in now, also groomers will not spend a long time dematting the coats as it is uncomfortable for the dogs and they come to hate the grooming visits, and behaviour gets bad. So much as we often love the longer look it is kinder to the dogs to opt for shorter. My regular Cockapoo customers come every 6 weeks. I always say pay special attention to tops of feet, tails (along the bone) and back of ears, these are area's that often get missed. Wish every breeder would give out grooming info when they sell a puppy!


----------



## caz3

Yes I think I am going to have to keep the shorter look Harley has just turned one so I think his coat is possibly thicker adult coat yeh i agree dawn I think breeders should let people know the work that's involved (although wouldn't change wee Harley for the world ) I will try and post some before and after pics &#55357;&#56869;


----------



## Hannahpup

Auggie - aka my Platypoo - update - tomorrow will be 1 week since my puppy was drastically groomed - went in for a puppy trim - 5 months old - we have had "some" growth -yay - I can start to see a faint hairline of new growth up the nose- still shocked that I dropped off my pup with the agreement of no clippers shears only - just a slight trim to get him comfortable with the groomer...even showed pics of what I wanted....finally getting used to our Platypoo! (No matting prior to getting groomed either - I don't think she listened to me,or gave a a standard look, or made a mistake and tried to cover up...) won't be going back for sure. Researching other groomers for next time....

Thanks poo friends-
Kristin


----------



## Sassy

Yup, looks like the groomer cut the hair on Auggie's muzzle much too close, especially around the eyes. The overall effect makes his nose much more pronounced, and more poodle-like. The groomer probably figured it would be easier for Auggie to see, but the cut does make him look like an adorable platypoo. Good thing this time you said no shears, at least around his muzzle.


----------



## Hannahpup

Thanks for the input, Sassy!
It's been 2 weeks today - his hair has grown in some - not as scalped as day #1!
My biggest compliant to date is that his whiskers are so sharp - ouch!!!
I can get past the aesthetics of the platyapoo cut - I am just frustrated he hurts us every time we kiss him and vice versa - poor guy... Lol
Here is a current picture of Anggie hanging out on the wall - his go to spot in the yard...  

-Kristin


----------



## Sassy

Hannahpup said:


> Thanks for the input, Sassy!
> It's been 2 weeks today - his hair has grown in some - not as scalped as day #1!
> My biggest compliant to date is that his whiskers are so sharp - ouch!!!
> I can get past the aesthetics of the platyapoo cut - I am just frustrated he hurts us every time we kiss him and vice versa - poor guy... Lol
> Here is a current picture of Anggie hanging out on the wall - his go to spot in the yard...
> 
> -Kristin


Oh so much better! I see where you'd find his kisses can hurt: right at the tip of his nose. It will get softer as his hari grows out. You might want to keep some of that area a bit longer, so he has a a bit of a mustache. (Next time, you can call him a Pirate, Jack Sparrow or Johnny Depp. Arg!)


----------



## Alinos

Total sympathy with you, Hannahpup. Not kidding you but I actually cried when the groomer brought Zorro out after his first groom. He looked like a plucked chicken. It took 2.5 months for his coat to fill out again. 

Went for his second groom day before. And this was done right in front of me. Right from his brushing, bath and hair trim. So I was able to let them know exactly what needed to be done. Much better experience this time. Though poor Zorro had to get his under coat brushed out which was a not so great experience for him. But hopefully that was the last time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

